# The perfect turkey vest???????



## Limb Hanger (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think it exsists!  I've tried the mossy oak elite series......to hot, hangs down to low, a + I like the way the pockets were designed; last year used the bucklick creek (built in seat), I like the seat, pockets weren't designed to well, it was heavy, and the little straps on the seat broke after one years use.

What would you all do to design the perfect vest?

Mine would be lightweight, pockets would be designed for certain calls (long box pocket, round pockets, 3 or 4, for slates, open pockets like the elite series so you can shove your gloves and face mask into quickly), it would have a back pocket that would be "easily accessed" to put decoys in, I'm not sure what type of seat, either the one off of the bucklik creek or a inner tube type seat...........

Give me enough ideas and we may come up with something!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree.  The perfect turkey vest doesn't exist.

I have tried most all turkey vests on the market over the years.  For the past two years I have taken a Mossy Oak Super Elite Hybrid and "modified" it somewhat to make it a little more user friendly.  The biggest modification was adding an inner tube type seat to the vest.

The vest is HOT, but I don't think it necessarily hangs down too low, but I guess I'm a little bigger than most (6'3"--240 lbs.)  It could use another pocket or two for box calls and/or paddle calls.  The game bag, though, is ideal for getting a decoy in and out while on the move.

The ideal vest begins with the seat.  Comfortable and THICK!  Then add 3 box call pockets (one to accommodate a paddle call) two breast pockets for diaphragm calls and crow locator call, a side pocket for owl hooter (Edney special  ) a few slate call pockets (3 or so), two big "bellows" pockets for headnet and gloves, two upright button top pockets for strikers, a few smaller pockets for bug spray, Thermacell, call chalk, scuffing pad, etc. and a big game bag for decoys, wing, etc.  Lightweight is also a plus, but durability is somwhat sacrificed with lighter weight.

I'm sure I'm leaving something out, but that's about all I can think up right now.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually I think the Super Elite is as close as they come.  I really don't have any complaints.  What vest is not too hot when cuttin' and runnin.'  It is the best I have found.  You want hot try the Primos vest!  I don't sit long enough usually for a seat to get hard.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 16, 2004)

My vest wouldn't be nearly as heavy if I didn't NEED so much stuff


----------



## Limb Hanger (Dec 16, 2004)

gobblinglawyer....You hit on the seat part, its a joke to put the foam seats they put on vest you might as well not even have a seat!  About the long box pocket Billy White showed me his.....I had to laugh, he had a elite vest with 4 holsters sewed inside the vest, it looked like something from a western movie!

Randy....the elite is so far the best I've been around but I think it could be improved!  The primos vest didn't work out?  They did what I'm talking about.....designing a vest  turkey hunters!

Rpaul, do you use everything you carry?  I don't, thats the main reason why I didn't like the elite vest, I had to fill all the pockets up!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the Elite II vest with the sleeves that you can remove. It is HOT but you can cool down a little by unzipping the back cover that has netting underneath to expose the your back.

I was thinking about using a Run and Gun belt this year to keep the load off my back and shoulders. Most of my hunting here in Florida is off the beaten path and requires alot of walking through water.

All I need is something to carry a couple of slate and glass calls, 2 or 3 strikers, a box call ,and my mouth calls. Beyound that I need a place for a camera, Water, snacks, and a Thermacell.

I do so much Running and Gunning that I don't sit for long unless I am working a bird(s) for a long time.

I do have a fold up turkey stool that I carry from time to time.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got an older vest made by Wolf Mountain; I like it.  It's probably got far fewer pockets than newer models, but it suits my needs pretty well.  I've modified mine a bit too; basically for the sake of organization and comfort.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 16, 2004)

Limb Hanger said:
			
		

> gobblinglawyer....You hit on the seat part, its a joke to put the foam seats they put on vest you might as well not even have a seat!



The most comfortable seat that I have found are the ones with the inner tubes in them. I bought mine at WalMart. The trick is to let about half of the air out of it though.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2004)

I can pass some of your ideas over to the developers at Mossy Oak, They're always looking to improve their line.


----------



## gobblestopper (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out that natgear vest on the mossyoak post. That vest anwsers alot of your needs, straps instead of sleeves when hot, waterproof inner pocket in the back for the swamp hunters, mix of large and small specialized pockets.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a 10X vest I bought at Bass Pro years ago. It has straps so it is really not too warm. It has a lot of pockets and I replaced the padded seat with a better pad but will look into the inner tube deal.

The only thing that would make this vest better would be some higher pockets. My vest has a lot of pockets but they are all low on the vest and by the time I carry all the junk I carry it bulges out like Scarlett O'hare's ball dress.

Does it take a special inner tube or can you just buy one for a small lawn tractor or what? Or do they make a ready made seat for sale?


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 17, 2004)

one with a gobbler in the back of it


----------



## Limb Hanger (Dec 17, 2004)

frank....
The seat you keep hearing about is a inner tube for a wheel barrell tire...If you get the air right it is the most comfortable seat period.  I was making fun of people using them "hemroid seats" but after I sat on one I don't make fun anymore!  I think breadlove (sp) sales them comercially


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2004)

Limb Hanger said:
			
		

> frank....
> The seat you keep hearing about is a inner tube for a wheel barrell tire...If you get the air right it is the most comfortable seat period.



I bought mine at WalMart and like you said the trick is getting the air right in them. They come new with too much air, if you'll let about half the air out of them they are the most comfortable seat that you can sit on. I was sold on them after watching my brother- in- law sit for hours on his and never bulge while I was constantly moving trying to get comfortable while we were sat up blindcalling.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 17, 2004)

frankwright said:
			
		

> Does it take a special inner tube or can you just buy one for a small lawn tractor or what? Or do they make a ready made seat for sale?




I use the Fieldline model.  I think they call it the "Sportsman Seat."

http://www.fieldline.com/proddetail.aspx?sku=PC945U


----------



## Gadget (Dec 17, 2004)

gobbler10ga said:
			
		

> one with a gobbler in the back of it


lol


----------



## Mattval (Dec 31, 2020)

We need to start this thread up again


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 31, 2020)

there is no perfect vest


----------



## Mattval (Dec 31, 2020)

I believe in them.  The perfect vest is out there!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 31, 2020)

Ive been using the same vest for many years.

Its always been to large for me. Its hot too.

Every time i walk buy a vest on the rack. I check it out. I always find something i dont like.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 31, 2020)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I agree.  The perfect turkey vest doesn't exist.
> 
> I have tried most all turkey vests on the market over the years.  For the past two years I have taken a Mossy Oak Super Elite Hybrid and "modified" it somewhat to make it a little more user friendly.  The biggest modification was adding an inner tube type seat to the vest.
> 
> ...


i have looked for another one of these for years. mine is getting so thin from use but nothing else comes close. i even called mossy oak but they sold them to Russel athletics and it just aint the same!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 31, 2020)

I like my Alps Grand slam with the built in seat and arms. Some folks say it's to heavy for them but it's way lighter than carrying my turkey lounger in my old turkey vest back pouch. Has plenty compartments for storage and really suits my needs.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 31, 2020)

I bought a midway USA vest for like $40 on sale. It’s actually a really really good vest. I was worried it would be too baggy and loose but it has like 6 points of adjustments and endless pockets.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 1, 2021)

spencer12

 Which one?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 1, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> I like my Alps Grand slam with the built in seat and arms. Some folks say it's to heavy for them but it's way lighter than carrying my turkey lounger in my old turkey vest back pouch. Has plenty compartments for storage and really suits my needs.


yep it is heavy


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Someone needs to make a light mesh one with all MOLLE or similar webbing on the front, with compatible pockets of different sizes that you can buy separate. That way guys can put the pockets they need, and won’t have all the extra crap that comes on them these days. I do like the built in seats, and hydration bladder pocket in the back, other than thatI really only need a few pouches on the front.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 13, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Someone needs to make a light mesh one with all MOLLE or similar webbing on the front, with compatible pockets of different sizes that you can buy separate. That way guys can put the pockets they need, and won’t have all the extra crap that comes on them these days. I do like the built in seats, and hydration bladder pocket in the back, other than thatI really only need a few pouches on the front.



I bought one from Dicks about 6-7 years ago that had MOLLE straps all over it. Made by Field and Stream. The clips that held it together cracked the first day and came apart but some para cord and gorilla glue fixed that. I went through some of MOLLE pouches that I had acquired over the years and replaced the ones that came with it and it works great. I think the only original pouch on it is the Themacell holder.  No idea if they sell them anymore but I like it a lot


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 14, 2021)

johnnyk2000 said:


> I bought one from Dicks about 6-7 years ago that had MOLLE straps all over it. Made by Field and Stream. The clips that held it together cracked the first day and came apart but some para cord and gorilla glue fixed that. I went through some of MOLLE pouches that I had acquired over the years and replaced the ones that came with it and it works great. I think the only original pouch on it is the Themacell holder.  No idea if they sell them anymore but I like it a lot


Man that’s awesome! Too bad it wasn’t a sturdy product to begin with. I’ve though about making one out of a molle chest rig, it may require some sewing and modding to get a seat cushion attached though. Maybe I should start a company? Haha.


----------



## crucible02 (Jan 18, 2021)

Anybody use the Cabela's Tactical Tatr 2 vest? I just picked one up at Cabelas yesterday and this thing is awesome! Plenty of pockets, rides higher, good padding, thick seat cushion with elastic straps so you can flip it down easy to sit. It also has a couple of pockets for slates or electronics that fold out like shelves and a mouth call wallet that is on a strap connected to the vest. I think I'm going to like this one a whole lot better than what I've been running.

Cabelas Tactical Tatr 2 Turkey Vest


----------



## Stick (Jan 18, 2021)

crucible02 said:


> Anybody use the Cabela's Tactical Tatr 2 vest? I just picked one up at Cabelas yesterday and this thing is awesome! Plenty of pockets, rides higher, good padding, thick seat cushion with elastic straps so you can flip it down easy to sit. It also has a couple of pockets for slates or electronics that fold out like shelves and a mouth call wallet that is on a strap connected to the vest. I think I'm going to like this one a whole lot better than what I've been running.
> 
> Cabelas Tactical Tatr 2 Turkey Vest



I've been using this vest for the last 5-6 years and like it.


----------



## crucible02 (Jan 18, 2021)

Stick said:


> I've been using this vest for the last 5-6 years and like it.



Does it seem to be holding up well? I know its been around a while and I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 18, 2021)

tr21 said:


> i have looked for another one of these for years. mine is getting so thin from use but nothing else comes close. i even called mossy oak but they sold them to Russel athletics and it just aint the same!!!!


ya know i've told people for years if ya find something that you like and it fits ya just right (be it shoes, britches or even drawers) buy a bunch because when ya need more they either changed em or dont make em anymore !!!!


----------



## Stick (Jan 18, 2021)

crucible02 said:


> Does it seem to be holding up well? I know its been around a while and I've heard nothing but good things.


Yes, I haven't had any issues with it.  Zippers and snaps are all in perfect shape.  I don't abuse, but do use my stuff.  Other than some blood and mud, it's like new!


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 18, 2021)

There isn't a perfect turkey vest. The closest thing I've found to what I prefer is the Cabela's Tactical Tatr 2.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 19, 2021)

I've tried a few, and the one I like most is the more expensive academy branded one. Has a seat that is super thick and firm so it doesn't settle to the ground when sitting a long time. It also is not fully enclosed so it breathes well. The pockets are situated well so I can even have a bottle of water within easy reach but hidden.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve got 3 Ol Tom vest and if the gobblers could speak they would say it’s the perfect vest


----------



## law dawg (Jan 23, 2021)

I switched to a Glenda Green man purse, uhhh, I mean satchel, last year and love it. Never thought I’d go that route, but after using it a few weeks and then picking up my highly modified (heavy) vest I don’t know that I can put it on again.


----------



## antharper (Jan 23, 2021)

I just use one I bought at Walmart about 20 years ago . And honestly it works great , the only part that’s worn out is the back where I put dead turkeys


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 24, 2021)

The best vest was discontinued. It was a version of the elite with zip on long sleeves and the pockets up front had a system like the mouth call cases have.  I still have mine but it is retired in the closet.  It fit during my thinner days.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 24, 2021)

Here’s mine. Had it for years and years. Has a drop down seat, a back pocket big enough for all my decoys or a dead gobbler loads of pockets. I’ve looked for one to replace it but can’t


----------



## frankwright (Jan 31, 2021)

I have been using the Cabelas Tactical Tat'r 2 for the last four or five years. It has worked well for me and has lots of storage.
It does have a big thick seat that folds up or down for storage but it kills my butt after 30 minutes or so of sitting.
I have an inner tube seat and it is better but nothing is as good as my turkey lounger seat.
It is worth the weight and hassle of carrying it for the comfort. I have used it in deer season and sdat for 4+ hours with a nap in there somewhere.


----------



## Stick (Jan 31, 2021)

I ordered a Knight & Hale RNG 300 the other day. It has a ton of adjustment so hoping it will work well for my daughter. No game bag on the back, so I think it might be a little cooler and hydration compatible if you want.  Seat system is supposed to be like the Tactical Tat'r 2, so I'll see in a day or two when it arrives.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jan 31, 2021)

My needs are, big game pouch to haul a gobbler out of the mountains, enough pockets for my calls and a good seat. Got a vest from hunters specialties that does the job. Perfect? No. But close enough.


----------



## Mattval (Feb 10, 2021)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I agree.  The perfect turkey vest doesn't exist.
> 
> I have tried most all turkey vests on the market over the years.  For the past two years I have taken a Mossy Oak Super Elite Hybrid and "modified" it somewhat to make it a little more user friendly.  The biggest modification was adding an inner tube type seat to the vest.
> 
> ...


Limbhanger if I had all your money, I would buy two of these!  LOL 
https://www.primos.com/accessories-and-gear/vests/will-primos-turkey-vest/P1639960.html


----------



## Mattval (Feb 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Someone needs to make a light mesh one with all MOLLE or similar webbing on the front, with compatible pockets of different sizes that you can buy separate. That way guys can put the pockets they need, and won’t have all the extra crap that comes on them these days. I do like the built in seats, and hydration bladder pocket in the back, other than thatI really only need a few pouches on the front.


That is actually a great idea.  I will keep that in mind


----------



## tr21 (Feb 10, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Limbhanger if I had all your money, I would buy two of these!  LOL
> https://www.primos.com/accessories-and-gear/vests/will-primos-turkey-vest/P1639960.html


that one looks interesting, might have to get one. cant wait to see one in person..


----------



## spencer12 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> spencer12
> 
> Which one?


Midway USA Full Strut Turkey Vest, it’s on sale now for $55 by seasons end they will have a close out sale on them (usually)


----------



## antnye (Feb 10, 2021)

No such thing. Closest I’ve found is a Dixon. But had to quit using it cause it’s now worth almost as much as my truck. Been using a light weight backpacking chair. 1.9lb. And a small pack. Used a nomad a little last year. It was OK. Got the alps grand slam a couple days ago. I like the layout. Not sure about the kickstand. We will see come March.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 10, 2021)

Primos


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 10, 2021)

spencer12 said:


> Midway USA Full Strut Turkey Vest, it’s on sale now for $55 by seasons end they will have a close out sale on them (usually)



This is the one I have. I like it a lot.


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 10, 2021)

I quit wearing a vest. I can move around a lot more quietly like a sho nuff turkey ninja?


----------



## Mattval (Feb 10, 2021)

1982ace said:


> I quit wearing a vest. I can move around a lot more quietly like a sho nuff turkey ninja?


Can I use that?
Sho Nuff Turkey Ninja!  That's awesome


----------



## Dupree (Feb 12, 2021)

antnye said:


> No such thing. Closest I’ve found is a Dixon. But had to quit using it cause it’s now worth almost as much as my truck. Been using a light weight backpacking chair. 1.9lb. And a small pack. Used a nomad a little last year. It was OK. Got the alps grand slam a couple days ago. I like the layout. Not sure about the kickstand. We will see come March.


When you come hunt with me again this year you got to bring the Dixon. We can set a record for the most expensive duo in the woods. ?


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 12, 2021)

I've recently purchased a tom teaser shoulder sling bag from a guy online. I've used a little fanny pack for years and its about worn out. I have found if I wear a vest I'm hot, I carry to much stuff and I'm not as quiet. The bare minimum gets me by just fine but that doesn't mean that's what's best for everybody else.


----------



## antnye (Feb 13, 2021)

Dupree said:


> When you come hunt with me again this year you got to bring the Dixon. We can set a record for the most expensive duo in the woods. ?



Have to be careful we might get jacked!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 13, 2021)

Little Bighorns Gobbler Lounger!


----------



## Mattval (Feb 13, 2021)

I like the idea of that tom


SC Hunter said:


> I've recently purchased a tom teaser shoulder sling bag from a guy online. I've used a little fanny pack for years and its about worn out. I have found if I wear a vest I'm hot, I carry to much stuff and I'm not as quiet. The bare minimum gets me by just fine but that doesn't mean that's what's best for everybody else.


I like the idea of that Tom teaser.  Seems expensive for what it is.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 14, 2021)

Mattval said:


> I like the idea of that tom
> 
> I like the idea of that Tom teaser.  Seems expensive for what it is.


I paid 15 dollars for it used and paid a little shipping from the guy. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Mattval (Feb 14, 2021)

SC Hunter said:


> I paid 15 dollars for it used and paid a little shipping from the guy. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


I have been seeing them for $30-$35 .


----------



## Dupree (Feb 14, 2021)

antnye said:


> Have to be careful we might get jacked!


Most the folks in the woods don’t even know what they are or what they are worth. We should be fine.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 14, 2021)

Mattval said:


> I have been seeing them for $30-$35 .


30-35 is about normal. I have a hard time paying that much for a little sack but if its worth a darn I may buy another one to keep on hand. We will see they seem to be decent little bags.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 14, 2021)

Been using a little carry bag for years.  6x10 main compartment for shells, calls, strikers and a drink.  Two end pockets - mask and gloves in one - small snacks in other.  Two front pockets - one for snips, flashlight and other for parachord turkey totes and knife.  Clip the therma-cell on the shoulder strap and have everything I need plus my turkey lounger.  No weight on my shoulders during set-up, light weight, easy carry.  Quieter than the larger sack and keeps stuff better separated.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mattval said:


> That is actually a great idea.  I will keep that in mind


Since this post started I have looked at the Apls Longspur Deluxe. It’s about as close as Anything to a modular vest though.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 23, 2021)

They don't make one anymore but they used too. Little Big Horn vest, no longer made. Sit anywhere vest with the frame built in. Perfect amount of storage pockets and they were all big enough to fit what they were designed for. They sat better than anything in your house. So comfortable you could sit for hours and not even adjust or move. Nothing even close nowadays.


----------



## GADAWGS (Mar 1, 2021)

I like some of the features on my Knight Products Hands-free,  but,,,,,, I want a vest with a pocket that securely and quietly holds 5 strikers. I don't carry a box call, so no need for that pouch on my vest. I would also want a spot to hold a Thermacell. Instead of one magnet for the seat, maybe one on each corner would be betyer.


----------



## bmoss (Mar 2, 2021)

Any tips for a smaller run a gun set up that still has a cushion. I have a vest now been using one for years just tired of it to hot and bulky


----------



## SC Hunter (Mar 2, 2021)

bmoss said:


> Any tips for a smaller run a gun set up that still has a cushion. I have a vest now been using one for years just tired of it to hot and bulky


I've got a buddy that carries a little waist pack and also has a thin cushion type seat that he has a strap run through that he carries over his shoulder. He will throw that cushion down when its time to sit and pick it back up and away he goes when he's moving. I got sick of being hot and carrying what seemed like 20 pounds of stuff that I didn't need as well. I put my stuff in the tom teasers bag the other day and it seems like its going to be a good little bag to have. We will see I guess.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 2, 2021)

bmoss said:


> Any tips for a smaller run a gun set up that still has a cushion. I have a vest now been using one for years just tired of it to hot and bulky


Take a look at the Run n Gun 300. Knight and Hale. Or Alps Long Spur Deluxe


----------



## Gadget (Mar 2, 2021)

Funny this old thread was bumped.

See that I was using the Mossyoak elite vests when I posted in here back in 2004. That was before the limited edition Bob Dixon vest came out. I'm still using my Bob Dixon today but still have the same Mossyoak elites that I had then.

I still occasionally see the Dixon vests on ebay for 500-1,000.00.


----------



## CroMagnum (Mar 2, 2021)

bmoss said:


> Any tips for a smaller run a gun set up that still has a cushion. I have a vest now been using one for years just tired of it to hot and bulky


I just saw this on Cabela's this week but there are no reviews on it yet. "Cabela's Speed Seat Half Turkey Vest for Men | Cabela's" https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-speed-seat-half-turkey-vest-for-men


----------



## bmoss (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks y’all I will check them out


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 3, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Funny this old thread was bumped.
> 
> See that I was using the Mossyoak elite vests when I posted in here back in 2004. That was before the limited edition Bob Dixon vest came out. I'm still using my Bob Dixon today but still have the same Mossyoak elites that I had then.
> 
> I still occasionally see the Dixon vests on ebay for 500-1,000.00.



Same here.  I have been and likely will always be of the opinion that the Dixon vest is the single best turkey vest ever made.  It's not perfect.  But it's miles better than any vest I've ever seen or used.

Yes, it's heavier than some.  But it is also indestructible.  I had two...and I kick myself often for selling one.  The one I have will last long enough for my son to use it for many years after I hand it to him and that's the mark of a great vest IMO.

I wish they would make it again.  I'm not concerned about the value of my vest.  I'll never sell it.

Gadget.  Good to see you man.  I'm not on here much anymore.  But I used to look forward to your Florida swamp adventure updates every early March.


----------



## s harv (Mar 3, 2021)

GADAWGS said:


> I like some of the features on my Knight Products Hands-free,  but,,,,,, I want a vest with a pocket that securely and quietly holds 5 strikers. I don't carry a box call, so no need for that pouch on my vest. I would also want a spot to hold a Thermacell. Instead of one magnet for the seat, maybe one on each corner would be betyer.





GADAWGS said:


> I like some of the features on my Knight Products Hands-free,  but,,,,,, I want a vest with a pocket that securely and quietly holds 5 strikers. I don't carry a box call, so no need for that pouch on my vest. I would also want a spot to hold a Thermacell. Instead of one magnet for the seat, maybe one on each corner would be betyer.


That box call pouch holds a Thermacell nicely.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2021)

Huntinfool said:


> Same here.  I have been and likely will always be of the opinion that the Dixon vest is the single best turkey vest ever made.  It's not perfect.  But it's miles better than any vest I've ever seen or used.
> 
> Yes, it's heavier than some.  But it is also indestructible.  I had two...and I kick myself often for selling one.  The one I have will last long enough for my son to use it for many years after I hand it to him and that's the mark of a great vest IMO.
> 
> ...




Hey man. Nice to see you. I'm not on much either, mostly just get on to read a little.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 4, 2021)

wow thats a shame...good to see you gadget and hfool


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 4, 2021)

good ol' days....good times.

I'm getting too old for that kind of commitment.  But I'm excited to take my boy on a youth quota hunt in about a month.  Funny how priorities change!


----------



## Gadget (Mar 4, 2021)

Huntinfool said:


> good ol' days....good times.
> 
> I'm getting too old for that kind of commitment.  But I'm excited to take my boy on a youth quota hunt in about a month.  Funny how priorities change!



Yep the days of me walking 10-20 miles a day on public land chasing turkey are done. Don't have the motivation plus the health problems and injuries won't allow it anyway......but my new electric hunting bike will be arriving next week and will be using that on public and private land. Having an ebike to get way back behind closed gates will help alot.


----------



## CroMagnum (Mar 4, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Yep the days of me walking 10-20 miles a day on public land chasing turkey are done. Don't have the motivation plus the health problems and injuries won't allow it anyway......but my new electric hunting bike will be arriving next week and will be using that on public and private land. Having an ebike to get way back behind closed gates will help alot.


I'm considering an ebike so I'd like to know your opinion once you get a couple hunts under your belt.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 5, 2021)

Here’s someone a chance to get one. At least I know if I’m ever broke I can pay some bills with my turkey vest.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 5, 2021)

never understood if they are so poplar why mossy oak don't make them again


----------



## Dupree (Mar 5, 2021)

Gaswamp said:


> never understood if they are so poplar why mossy oak don't make them again


I wish they’d make a similar vest again so I could buy one and hang my Dixon up. The straps on mine are starting to fray.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 5, 2021)

CroMagnum said:


> I'm considering an ebike so I'd like to know your opinion once you get a couple hunts under your belt.



Bakcau mule is what I ordered, built for hunting, strong enough to use in the mountains with the Bafang ultra motor. Couple of my buddies bought one and I got to try theirs, was extremely impressed, will run 35mph and go up steep hills. Strong enough to pull a deer out of the woods with the pull behind trailers they have for em.


----------



## CroMagnum (Mar 5, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Bakcau mule is what I ordered, built for hunting, strong enough to use in the mountains with the Bafang ultra motor. Couple of my buddies bought one and I got to try theirs, was extremely impressed, will run 35mph and go up steep hills. Strong enough to pull a deer out of the woods with the pull behind trailers they have for em.


From my limited research that Bafang Ultra is a beast. I've been leaning more towards the Rambo but I'll circle back and check out Bakcou and maybe Quietcat too


----------

